# Alte Fliegenrollen und Spinnrollen



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2022)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal nen eigenen Thread für die älteren Fliegenrollen und Spinnrollen erstellen.
Auch alte Multis dürfen hier rein.
Nur keine Stationärrollen, hierfür gibt's ja genug Threads. 

Egal ob ihr sammelt oder sie auch gefischt werden.
Auch alte Combos sind Wilkommen. 

Wäre nett wenn ihr bekannte Daten dazu schreibt. 

Es muss kein reiner Bilderthread sein.
Gerne auch darüber diskutieren. 
Alles auf den Bildern stelle ich noch gesondert vor.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2022)

Ich starte mal mit einer älteren D.A.M Trutta Fliegenrolle.
Ungemarkt.
Warscheinlich ein Vorkriegs Modell.









Die wurden so bis 1960 gebaut.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2022)

Hier eine D.A.M. "Trutta" 5200 späteres Modell.
Ungefähr Ende der 50ger gebaut.
Fliegenrolle


----------



## eiszeit (24. Juli 2022)

Die DAM Trutta 5200 um 1949.
Man sieht die Nachkriegszeit, Materalien und Maschinen standen nicht unbedingt unbegrenzt zur Verfügung.
Es musste aber vorwärtsgehen und die Angler warteten auf Geräte.




Ansicht Kurbelseite und Kurbelgegenseite.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juli 2022)

Form follows function....oder die Vorstellungen des ästhetischen Ideals haben sich einfach grundsätzlich verändert. In nur gut 50 Jahren. 

Danke fürs Zeigen!


----------



## Hafenkante (24. Juli 2022)

Moin,
ich habe da auch noch zwei Schätze,eine DAM 5206 und eine DAM Effzett 495 .
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Juli 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe da auch noch zwei Schätze,eine DAM 5206 und eine DAM Effzett 495 .
> Gruß Bernd
> 
> ...


Sehr schön 

Hier die  D.A.M 085  Die Version von  1952-1954
Die A Version hat nen Horngriff und ist noch etwas älter.

Hier ist sie mit dem Ziegenbock gemarkt.





Zum Vergleich die Efzett 495 daneben.
Die Messing Version in 55mm.

Wurde vorm Krieg bis etwa 1954 gebaut.








Grüße Michi


----------



## Hafenkante (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo ,
ich habe nochmal Bilder mit einem anderen Endgerät gemacht ,die Details sind dort besser zu sehen. Die Rolle ist nicht mit einem Ziegenbock gemarkert und hat einen Durchmesser von ca 55 mm.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Juli 2022)

Hier auch noch mal zwei alte Achsrollen.
Einmal eine DAM Regina 3000 in 80mm Durchmesser um 1935 hergestellt.
Als zweite eine Rolle aus München von Hildebrand's Nachf. Jakob Wieland in 80mm Durchmesser Baujahr vor 1956, da das Geschäft dort eingestellt wurde.


----------



## eiszeit (24. Juli 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich habe nochmal Bilder mit einem anderen Endgerät gemacht ,die Details sind dort besser zu sehen. Die Rolle ist nicht mit einem Ziegenbock gemarkert und hat einen Durchmesser von ca 55 mm.
> Gruß Bernd


Super Patina, leider die Kratzer auf der Rückseite.
Die Rolle (4 Steg-Rolle) wurde u. a. von Stork / München Ende der 50er/Anfang der 60er verkauft


----------



## Hafenkante (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo,danke für die Info über Baujahr und Produktionsort.Ja,das mit den Kratzern ist schade und wird dem Alter und der vorherigen Nutzung geschuldet sein. Da die Rolle ihre Patina behalten soll werde ich mit den Kratzern gut klarkommen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo
Hier noch 2 ältere D.A.M Ever Ready Rollen.
Das Hauptmaterial war Bakelit .
Für die damaligen Zeit finde ich das grün eloxierte toll  .

Einmal die Version in 105 mm.
Wurde von 1954-1961 gebaut. 
Die Bezeichnung beider Rollen war 4200.









Hier die Version 90mm.
Die wurde von 1950-1951 gebaut.









Grüße Michi


----------



## eiszeit (27. Juli 2022)

DAM Ever Ready 4200, gebaut von 1949 bis 1950.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. August 2022)

Hallo 
Ich möchte euch heute 2 meiner ältesten Multirollen von D.A.M vorstellen. 





D.A.M Continent 550.
Wurde bis ca. 1957 gebaut.









D.A.M Multirex 4048 wurde bis ca.1959 gebaut. 




Grüße Michi


----------



## Forelle74 (6. August 2022)

D.A.M Trutt-O-Mat.
Automatische Fliegen Rolle mit Original Karton.
Glaub so 60ger Jahre ca.
Bei der hab ich keine Ahnung.

Wenn jemand das Alter dieses Modelles weiß kann er es  gerne hier schreiben   .
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Grüße Michi


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

Schöne Sachen Michi.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> D.A.M Trutt-O-Mat.
> Automatische Fliegen Rolle mit Original Karton.
> Glaub so 60ger Jahre ca.
> Bei der hab ich keine Ahnung.
> ...


Hallo,

habe ich auch, hatte die mir so 1963 herum gekauft. Die, ein paar Jahre später, auf den Markt gekommene Mitchell 710 war da besser. Aber insgesamt gesehen ziemlich schwer (beide).
Die Mitchell nehme ich nur noch, wenn ich mit meiner ersten Fliegenrute (1961) mal Nostalgiefischen mache (als Gewichtsausgleich).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## eiszeit (6. August 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> D.A.M Trutt-O-Mat.
> Automatische Fliegen Rolle mit Original Karton.
> Glaub so 60ger Jahre ca.
> Bei der hab ich keine Ahnung.
> ...


Die Rolle wurde ab 1968 angeboten, damalige Kosten 39,50DM


----------



## eiszeit (6. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ich auch, hatte die mir so 1963 herum gekauft. Die, ein paar Jahre später, auf den Markt gekommene Mitchell 710 war da besser. Aber insgesamt gesehen ziemlich schwer (beide).
> Lajos


Die Mitchell 710 kam ab ca. 1966 auf den Markt.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Mitchell 710 kam ab ca. 1966 auf den Markt.
> Anhang anzeigen 414516


Hallo,

glaube ich Dir ja, da Du da hier der Experte bist. Ich hatte nur gedacht, dass ich mir die DAM eher gekauft hatte. 
Die Mitchell habe ich tatsächlich erst nach der DAM gekauft. Könnte aber damit zusammenhängen, dass mein Händler die Mitchell da noch nicht führte, oder ich auch der DAM den Vorzug gab  .
Die schweren Rollen konnte man damals besser nehmen als heute, da die Ruten auch schwerer waren. Wobei der heutigen Gerwichtsreduktionsfetischismus mitunter schon seltsame Blüten treibt. Es ist total egal, ob die Fliegenrute nun 100/90 Gramm oder 70/60 Gramm hat, entscheidend ist die Ausgewogenheit mit der Rolle. Außerdem brechen die superleichten Ruten offensichtlich leichter, was man so hört. Mir ist es jedenfalls in 60 Jahren Fliegenfischen nicht gelungen eine Rute abzubrechen (sicher hatte ich da das ein oder andere Mal auch Glück, aber man muss halt etwas auf sein Gerät achten dann klappt das schon) neuere Fliegenruten habe ich eh nicht. Die letzten beiden habe ich vor so 7/8 Jahren gekauft, als ich merkte, dass die zweiteiligen Ruten vom Markt verschwinden und ich erklärter Gegner von vier oder gar noch mehrteiligen Ruten bin (außer für Fernreisen und natürlich bei längeren Zweihändern).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (8. August 2022)

Aber allein den Namen "Trutt-o-Mat" und die "Deckelprägung" mit der Forelle finde ich heute noch voll geil.
Wie langweilig dagegen die Mitchell. Auch wenn die technisch besser war.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Aber allein den Namen "Trutt-o-Mat" und die "Deckelprägung" mit der Forelle finde ich heute noch voll geil.
> Wie langweilig dagegen die Mitchell. Auch wenn die technisch besser war.


Hallo,

da hast Du schon recht, aber die Mitchell 710 war halt technisch klar besser, als ich mir die gekauft habe, verwendete ich die "Trutt-o Mat" nie mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (9. August 2022)

Kennt jemand dieses alte Pennmodell ? Heut vormittag gebracht bekommen.
Das Bakelitgehäuse (schwer beschädigt) deutet auf 50er Jahre hin.
Funktionstüchtig ist sie noch. 
Ein Werkzeugmacher würde es als Herausforderung sehen. Aber die Spule ist ja auch unvollständig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. August 2022)

Leider unschöne Sea Scamp 78 Rolle, aber in Amerika bekommt man noch Ersatzteile dafür. Wahrscheinlich kannst du dir aber für die Transportkosten auch gleich eine neue hier in Deutschland ergattern. 

Modell Penn 78 Sea Scamp, 
Gewicht 310 Gramm
Übersetzung 3:1
Schnurfassung 200 yds/36 lbs. Mono
gebaut ab Mitte der 50er Jahre bis in die späten 80er Jahre
Schwestermodelle Penn 77 Sea Hawk, Penn 79 Sea Mate

Dieses Modell hat keine Bremse und wird mit dem Daumen abgestoppt.


----------



## eiszeit (9. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Kennt jemand dieses alte Pennmodell ? Heut vormittag gebracht bekommen.
> Das Bakelitgehäuse (schwer beschädigt) deutet auf 50er Jahre hin.
> Funktionstüchtig ist sie noch.
> Ein Werkzeugmacher würde es als Herausforderung sehen. Aber die Spule ist ja auch unvollständig.


Ist ne Penn/DAM 78, DAM verkaufte sie in den 60er und 70er Jahren unter der Artikelnummer 1410.
An dem Teil was abgebrochen ist war der DAM Aufkleber, die Rolle könnte aber auch in den USA oder sonstwo außerhalb Deutschlands gekauft worden sein, dann ohne dem DAM Aufkleber.
Ein paar Daten: Übersetzung 1 : 2,3, Schnurfassung 100m/0,50mm (Mono), damalige Kosten (1968) 25,00 DM


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Oktober 2022)

Hafenkante schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe da auch noch zwei Schätze,eine DAM 5206 und eine DAM Effzett 495 .
> Gruß Bernd
> 
> ...


Ja sind einfach schöne Rollen   

Eine 5206 und 5202 hab ich auch noch.
Die Vorgänger der D.A.M Quick 40 bzw. 25.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Oktober 2022)

Hier ne Noris Achsrolle.
Noch bevor sie von Shakespeare übernommen wurden.
Im Vergleich zu ner D.A.M Trutta waren die weniger wertig gemacht.
	

		
			
		

		
	














Grüße Michi


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier ne Noris Achsrolle.
> Noch bevor sie von Shakespeare übernommen wurden.
> Im Vergleich zu ner D.A.M Trutta waren die weniger wertig gemacht.
> 
> ...


So eine ähnlich muß ich auch noch irgendwo haben... Meine hat einen Rollenfuß aus Messing und die Fingerknäufe sind anders. Ein Hersteller steht nicht drauf, auch kein Stempel. 
Weiß jemand, was das für eine sein könnte?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was das für eine sein könnte?


Ist wie bei den Grundeln, Foto wäre gut.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Oktober 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Mitchell 710 kam ab ca. 1966 auf den Markt.
> Anhang anzeigen 414516


Ich hab noch eine 758 .
Die Serie gabs wohl auch in ner normalen Version.
Warscheinlich etwas später oder?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine 758 .
> Die Serie gabs wohl auch in ner normalen Version.
> Warscheinlich etwas später oder?
> 
> ...


Die 758 wurde in der Zeit zwischen 1971 und 1986 hergestellt in einer Stückzahl von angeblich 29719 Stück.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine 758 .
> Die Serie gabs wohl auch in ner normalen Version.
> Warscheinlich etwas später oder?
> 
> ...


Wurde ab 1972 von Balzer angeboten und kostete 46,50DM. Empfohlene Schnur DT 7F.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine 758 .
> Die Serie gabs wohl auch in ner normalen Version.
> Warscheinlich etwas später oder?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

und die alte Cortland 333 DT drauf. War meine erste Fliegenschnur, hatte mein Kumpel auch und mit der wurde er 1963 Bayerischer Jugendmeister im Turnierwerfen (heute Casting genannt) in Fliege weit, mit immerhin 33 Metern.


Gruß

Lajos


----------

